# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Puentes >  Antigüo puente en la N-630 sobre el Tajo, hoy inundado por el embalse de Alcántara.

## NoRegistrado

Os pongo un, creo que excelente, artículo sobre éste puente. Trabajo realizado por Don Emilio M. Arévalo Hernández.

http://lascarreterasdeextremadura.bl...-la-n-630.HTML
Una foto del mismo extraída del blog:



Saludos. Miguel.

----------

